# Wireless G vs Wireless N



## Darth Menace (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi i might be buying a new laptop, but I am trying to choose between 2 laptops.

they are the same everything except:

-the one laptop is 3 gig of memory, wireless G and $100 less
-the other laptop is 2 gig of memory, wireless N and $100 more

so my question is weighing the memory and wireless N.  Obviously I would like the laptop for $100 less and 1 gig more of memory.  But is wireless N that much more stellar the wireless G?  Also, if it is better do I need some wireless N compatible wireless modem or is wireless N just a stronger signal?  right now my wireless modem is 2 wire gateway 2701HG-G and i dont know if there will be an advantage with wireless G over wireless N  anyways.   

any info/opinions would be good.


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 29, 2008)

As far as I know N isn't finalized yet. Everything being built now is based on the draft specs. I don't think it's worth $100 for less RAM either especially since your router is G.


----------

